# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Αγορα ηλεκτρονικης ποντας

## kourtidisp

Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω ηλεκτρονικη ποντα.Την χρειαζομαι για να κολλησω μεταλλικες μπαταριες μεταξυ τους.

----------


## leosedf

Πάρε ενα μετασχηματιστή απο φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων, ξήλωσε το πηνίο υψηλής και βάλε 3-4 σπείρες χοντρό μονωμένο καλώδιο 10μμ κλπ. Βάλτα σε ακίδες και βουαλά, ηλεκτροπόντα. Αύριο σχεδιάζω να κάνω μια.

----------


## ikaros1978

ειναι δοκιμασμενο αυτο?δουλευει οντως?δηλαδη τι ταση πρεπει να βγαζουν οι 3-4 σπειρες αυτες?

----------


## leosedf

3-4 volt.

----------


## ikaros1978

καλα μιλαμε τελειο.
πρεπει να γινει αμεσα...τις ακιδες ομως πως τις φτιαχνουμε?απο τι υλικο ειναι?

----------


## leosedf

Οχι απο ξύλο πάντως.. 
Μέταλλο. Χαλκός κατα προτίμηση η μπρούντζος.

----------


## gsmaster

Καλό αλλά για μπαταρίες δεν κάνει. Πρέπει να βρείς κάτι που να πιάνει πάνω στον ίδιο τον πόλο για να μην καταστραφεί η μπαταρία. 

Είχα δει κάποτε σε ένα ελεκτορ ένα κύκλωμα για αυτή την δουλειά που ξεφόρτιζε μια συστοιχία πυκνωτές πάνω στο σημείο βραχυκυκλώματος.

----------


## leosedf

Για μπαταρίες απλά αντί να βάλεις τον ένα πόλο πάνω και τον άλλο κάτω τους βάζεις πλάγια, δίπλα δίπλα δηλαδή και είσαι έτοιμος.
Γιάννη μάλλον εννοείς capacitive discharge spot welder 



Είναι το ίδιο πράγμα απλά με ελεγχόμενη φόρτιση και αποφόρτιση πυκνωτή. http://www.ultrakeet.com.au/index.ph...&name=cdWelder

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Πάρε ενα μετασχηματιστή απο φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων, ξήλωσε το πηνείο υψηλής και βάλε 3-4 σπείρες χοντρό μονωμένο καλώδιο 10μμ κλπ. Βάλτα σε ακίδες και βουαλά, ηλεκτροπόντα. Αύριο σχεδιάζω να κάνω μια.



 
Ενδιαφέρον ...

Οταν την κάνεις δεν την βάζεις στην Παρουσίαση Κατασκευών  ...

----------


## leosedf

Τύλιξα σήμερα το μετασχηματιστή, έχω βγάλει φωτο και θα την ανεβάσω σε λίγο. 3.65 Βόλτ μου βγάζει που είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητικα.

----------


## leosedf

Και μια pic με τα τυλίγματα. 4 σπείρες. http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/650/dsc04747o.jpg

----------


## NOE

Οι 2 γραμμές που φαίνοντε πάνω στον πυρήνα του μετασχηματιστή τι είναι ??? τα "τσίμπησες" με την ηλεκτροκόλληση???? αν ναι, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι βραχυκύκλκωσαν.

----------


## FILMAN

> Οι 2 γραμμές που φαίνοντε πάνω στον πυρήνα του μετασχηματιστή τι είναι ??? τα "τσίμπησες" με την ηλεκτροκόλληση???? αν ναι, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι βραχυκύκλκωσαν.



Είναι ένας καλός τρόπος ακινητοποίησης των ελασμάτων του πυρήνα.

----------


## NOE

> Είναι ένας καλός τρόπος ακινητοποίησης των ελασμάτων του πυρήνα.



Θα διαφωνήσω, δεν είναι καθόλου καλός τρόπος (για την ακρίβεια είναι καλός τρόπος να καταστρέψεις έναν μετασχηματιστή) γιατί τα λαμάκια του πυρήνα δεν πρέπει σε καμιά περίπτωση να είναι σε ηλεκτρική επαφή μεταξύ τους. γιαυτό και είναι βαμένα με βερνίκι. Αν τα λαμάκια έρχονταν σε ηλεκτρική επαφή μεταξύ τους τότε θα λειτουργούσαν σαν μια βραχυκυκλωμένη σπείρα πηνίου με καταστροφηκό αποτέλεσμα, τεράστια απώλεια ισχύως και αυξηση της θερμοκρασίας του πυρήνα. Αν τα λαμάκια στους μετασχηματιστές ήταν σε ηλεκτρική επαφή μεταξύ τους τότε δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να χρησημοποιούμε λαμάκια, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε συμπαγή πυρήνα.

ΥΓ. ένας καλός τρόποσ ακινητοποίησης των ελασμάτων είναι λύσουμε τον πυρήνα, να τα περάσουμε ένα χέρι βερνικι και μετά απο λίγες ώρες (το βερνίκι θα έχει στεγνώσει μεν αλλα θα είναι φρέσκο δε...) να ξανασυναρμολογήσουμε τον πυρήνα, όταν το βερνικι σκληρήνει μετά απο 2 μέρες, τα λαμακια θα έχουν κολλήσει μεταξύ τους, το βερνίκι λειτουργεί σαν κόλα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Θα διαφωνήσω, δεν είναι καθόλου καλός τρόπος (για την ακρίβεια είναι καλός τρόπος να καταστρέψεις έναν μετασχηματιστή) γιατί τα λαμάκια του πυρήνα δεν πρέπει σε καμιά περίπτωση να είναι σε ηλεκτρική επαφή μεταξύ τους. γιαυτό και είναι βαμένα με βερνίκι. Αν τα λαμάκια έρχονταν σε ηλεκτρική επαφή μεταξύ τους τότε θα λειτουργούσαν σαν μια βραχυκυκλωμένη σπείρα πηνίου με καταστροφηκό αποτέλεσμα, τεράστια απώλεια ισχύως και αυξηση της θερμοκρασίας του πυρήνα. Αν τα λαμάκια στους μετασχηματιστές ήταν σε ηλεκτρική επαφή μεταξύ τους τότε δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να χρησημοποιούμε λαμάκια, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε συμπαγή πυρήνα.
> 
> ΥΓ. ένας καλός τρόποσ ακινητοποίησης των ελασμάτων είναι λύσουμε τον πυρήνα, να τα περάσουμε ένα χέρι βερνικι και μετά απο λίγες ώρες (το βερνίκι θα έχει στεγνώσει μεν αλλα θα είναι φρέσκο δε...) να ξανασυναρμολογήσουμε τον πυρήνα, όταν το βερνικι σκληρήνει μετά απο 2 μέρες, τα λαμακια θα έχουν κολλήσει μεταξύ τους, το βερνίκι λειτουργεί σαν κόλα.



ΝΟΕ αδιάβαστο σε πιάνω... Οι βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες που σχηματίζονται από τα συγκολλημένα βερνικωμένα φύλλα δεν διαρρέονται από ρεύμα, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι το επίπεδό τους είναι παράλληλο με αυτό της μαγνητικής ροής! Στη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία αυτό φαίνεται πολύ καθαρά! Κατά τα άλλα αν ο πυρήνας ήταν από συμπαγές σίδερο, θα συνέβαινε αυτό που είπες...

----------


## firewalker

Αν δοκιμάσω να τροχίσω την ένωση με μία λεπτή δισκόπλακα ώστε να διαλύσει ο πυρήνας και να γίνει ποιο όμορφη δουλειά λέτε να μαμηθεί άσχημα;

----------


## FILMAN

> Αν δοκιμάσω να τροχίσω την ένωση με μία λεπτή δισκόπλακα ώστε να διαλύσει ο πυρήνας και να γίνει ποιο όμορφη δουλειά λέτε να μαμηθεί άσχημα;



Μην το επιχειρήσεις...

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά... Ποιός σας είπε οτι έκανα άλλη επέμβαση εκτός απο το να αφαιρέσω το δευτερεύον πηνείο? Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να κοπεί το δευτερεύον με ενα κοπίδι και να το "αδειάσεις" τελείως και αυτό ήταν όλο. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν είναι κολλημένο η βερνικωμένο, με ενδιαφέρει να δουλεύει και το συγκεκριμένο πολύ καλά μάλιστα.

----------


## hlias

Leosedf να σε ρωτήσω ....το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιησές  στο δευτερέυων είναι 16χιλ ευκαμπτό;  Ο μετασχηματιστής που έβαλες τι χαρακτηριστικά είχε; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Υ.Γ. Έκανες αμπερομέτρηση να δεις  τι <<βγάζει>> το δευτερέυων;

----------


## leosedf

10mm σιλικονούχο. Μπορείτε να βάλετε οσο πιό χοντρό παίρνει. Μετρήσεις δεν έχω κάνει ακόμη.

----------


## hlias

Ξέχασες να μας πείς για το μετασχηματιστή , τι χαρακτηριστικά έχει

----------


## leosedf

Ενας οποιοσδήποτε μετασχηματιστής απο φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων. Αυτό γιατί έχει ξεχωριστά πηνεία.

----------


## ikaros1978

σχετικα με το αν βραχυκυκλωνουν τα φυλλα του μετασχηματιστη η οχι.δεν ειναι και τοσο καταστροφικο για την λειτουργια του.Απλα υπαρχουν διαρροες δεινορευματων μεσα απο τα φυλλα.αποτελεσμα.απωλειες περισσοτερες.αν δηλαδη εχουμε εναν πηρυνα 100 watt τοτε η ισχυς πεφτει εως και 30% οποτε αν ας πουμε με 100 watt εχουμε 10 volt στο δευτερευον δεν θα μπορεσουμε να εχουμε 10Α αλλα 7 με 8 (τα νουμερα στο περιπου) αν τραβηξουμε 10Α θα ζεσταθει υπερβολικα οποτε τοτε επερχεται η καταστροφη  :Smile:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πάρα πολύ καλή ιδέα! Εκπληκτικά έξυπνο DIY!! Βέβαια δεν το χρειάζομαι, αλλά το παρακολουθώ εντυπωσιασμένος..

----------


## FILMAN

> σχετικα με το αν βραχυκυκλωνουν τα φυλλα του μετασχηματιστη η οχι.δεν ειναι και τοσο καταστροφικο για την λειτουργια του.Απλα υπαρχουν διαρροες δεινορευματων μεσα απο τα φυλλα.αποτελεσμα.απωλειες περισσοτερες.αν δηλαδη εχουμε εναν πηρυνα 100 watt τοτε η ισχυς πεφτει εως και 30% οποτε αν ας πουμε με 100 watt εχουμε 10 volt στο δευτερευον δεν θα μπορεσουμε να εχουμε 10Α αλλα 7 με 8 (τα νουμερα στο περιπου) αν τραβηξουμε 10Α θα ζεσταθει υπερβολικα οποτε τοτε επερχεται η καταστροφη



Δεν υπάρχουν δινορεύματα λέμε

----------


## gsmaster

Οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που έχω δει τον πυρήνα κολλημένο έτσι είναι σε συσκευές καλής ποιότητας. Τελευταίο και τρανό παράδειγμα, ο σταθμός WD1 της weller έχει έτσι τον πυρήνα του. Λέτε οι μηχανικοί τους να μην το προσέξαν?

----------


## ikaros1978

γιατι φιλιππε δεν υπαρχουν δινορευματα?

----------


## firewalker

Η διαφορά στην αντίσταση των φύλλων και της γραμμής που προκαλεί η κόλληση είναι αρκετά μεγάλη. Στην ουσία τα μεταλλικά ελάσματα (όσων αφορά τα ρεύματα Eddy) δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα. Επίσης η μαγνητική ροή είναι τέτοια που δεν θα δημιουργούσε ρεύματα στο σημείο εκείνο. Είναι σαν να έβαζες έναν από αγωγό στην θέση της κόλλησης και να προσπαθούσες να μετρήσεις τάση στον αγωγό αυτόν. Αν η ραφή της κόλλησης έκλεινε κύκλο τότε πιθανών θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα όχι τόσο από τα ρεύματα Eddy αλλά από την μαγνητική ροή καθεαυτό.

http://eurondt.com/index_2.gif

----------


## kx5

Πάντως η δική μου κατασκευή με μ/τ από φούρνο μικροκυμάτων βγήκε καλή για να κολλάς κατσαρόλες  :Laugh:  αλλά δυστυχώς αναποτελεσματική για μπαταρίες (που ήταν ο αρχικός στόχος), για να μη πω άκρως επικίνδυνη...

Ίσως με ένα διαφορετικό τύλιγμα, διαφορετικά ηλεκτρόδια και καλύτερο έλεγχο τροφοδοσίας να πετύχει.

----------


## firewalker

Για τις μπαταρίες θέλεις κάτι με μικρότερη έκκληση θερμοκρασίας. Θεωρώ ότι μια συστηχία πυκνωτών που αποφορτίζονται στον στόχο είναι ποιο κατάλληλη για τις μπαταρίες.

----------


## glompos21

Ποσό περίπου ρεύμα τραβάει από το δίκτυο ??

----------


## stratospsar

Γειά σας παιδιά ...μπορείτε να μου πείτε τα χαρακτηριστικα του μετασχηματιστη??

----------


## leosedf

> Γειά σας παιδιά ...μπορείτε να μου πείτε τα χαρακτηριστικα του μετασχηματιστη??



 Ενας οποιοσδήποτε μετασχηματιστής φούρνου μικροκυμμάτων.

----------


## JOHNY+

Εχω και εγω εναν μετασχηματιστη απο φουρνο μικροκυματων .
Α ρε leosedf με εψησες , σημερα θα φτιαξω και εγω ηλεκτροποντα.

----------


## JOHNY+

Τελικα δυσκολο να βγαλεις το τυλιγμα υψηλης αν και τελικα το καταφερα .  :Smile: 

Τωρα θα τυλιξω το δευτερευων.

----------


## SV1EDY

Φιλοι γειά σας και απο εμενα , παρακολουθώ με πολυ ενδιαφερον ολες τις αναρτήσεις για το spot welder , πραγματικα πολυ ενδιαφέρον θέμα .
Αυτο που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ειναι σχετικά με τα ηλεκτρόδια .
Μηχανες σαν αυτή που εχει ο γερμανός χρησιμοποιουν ηλεκτρόδια άνθρακα . Δηλαδή συμπιεσμένο αγώγιμο κάρβουνο μεσα σε ενα σωληνάκι απο χαλκό για μηχανική αντοχή αγωγιμότητα και ομοιογένεια.
Το ηλεκτρόδιο αυτο δεν είναι τίποτα αλλο απο το γνωστό μας κάρβουνο που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι μηχανικοι προβολης στον κινηματογράφο για το βολταικο τόξο  .
Χασάπη καρβουνο.... που λεγαμε κλπ.

Υπάρχουν θετικά και αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια το θετικό ειναι απλα πιο χοντρό , νομίζω οτι με δύο άρνητικά κανουμε την δουλειά μας μια χαρα , αν το θελουμε πιο μυτερό μια ξύστρα για μολύβια μακιγιάζ ειναι οτι πρέπει .

Που τα βρίσκουμε ???
Δίπλα στο ΠΑΛΙΟ μαγαζί του Φανού με τα εξαρτήματα , πανω στον πεζόδρομο (Κλεισόβης) υπάρχει μαγαζί με είδη προβολής κιν/φου . Λέγεται Αλέξης Πίττας και τον ξέρουν ολοι , επίσης μέσα στην στοά επανω στον πεζόδρομο υπάρχει ενα μικρο μαγαζί με τα ιδια είδη που λεγεται 
CINEMECCANICA Α. Γεωργακόπουλος
Αγοράζουμε μερικά αρνητικά κάρβουνα και αυτό ηταν .
Αν χαλασει η ακρη , βγαζουμε λιγο χαλκό , το ξυνουμε και σαν καινουργιο παλι .
Παλία υπηρχαν νομίζω και καποια καρβουνα χαμηλου αμπεράζ τα οποια ομως δεν πολυτραβαγαν και δεν ξερω εαν τα φερνουν ακόμα αυτα τα δυο μαγαζια .
Με φιλικους χαιρετισμους
Τόλης 
SV1EDY

----------


## JOHNY+

Ετοιμη η ηλεκτροποντα , αν και θελει καλυτερα ηλεκτροδια και ενα ρελε που θα την αναβει μολις παω να κατεβασω τον μοχλο, τωρα εχω χρησιμοποιησει για ηλεκτροδια μπρουτζινες κλαπες πορτας.

Ανεβαζω και φωτογραφιες .

http://img169.imageshack.us/g/p1403100000.jpg/

----------


## FILMAN

> γιατι φιλιππε δεν υπαρχουν δινορευματα?



Γιατί το επίπεδο της σπείρας που δημιουργείται, είναι παράλληλο με το επίπεδο μεταβολής της μαγν. ροής εντός του πυρήνα.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φιλοι γειά σας και απο εμενα , παρακολουθώ με πολυ ενδιαφερον ολες τις αναρτήσεις για το spot welder , πραγματικα πολυ ενδιαφέρον θέμα .
> Αυτο που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ειναι σχετικά με τα ηλεκτρόδια .
> Μηχανες σαν αυτή που εχει ο γερμανός χρησιμοποιουν ηλεκτρόδια άνθρακα . Δηλαδή συμπιεσμένο αγώγιμο κάρβουνο μεσα σε ενα σωληνάκι απο χαλκό για μηχανική αντοχή αγωγιμότητα και ομοιογένεια.
> Το ηλεκτρόδιο αυτο δεν είναι τίποτα αλλο απο το γνωστό μας κάρβουνο που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι μηχανικοι προβολης στον κινηματογράφο για το βολταικο τόξο  .
> Χασάπη καρβουνο.... που λεγαμε κλπ.
> 
> Υπάρχουν θετικά και αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια το θετικό ειναι απλα πιο χοντρό , νομίζω οτι με δύο άρνητικά κανουμε την δουλειά μας μια χαρα , αν το θελουμε πιο μυτερό μια ξύστρα για μολύβια μακιγιάζ ειναι οτι πρέπει .
> 
> Που τα βρίσκουμε ???
> ...



καμια σχεση... αυτο που λες δεν κανει για 2 μεγαλους λογους..
1ον) δεν εχει την μηχανικη αντοχη για ηλεκτροποντα μια και το ανθρακας που εχει τριβεται πολυ ευκολα...
2ον) τα ηλεκτροδια που λες εχουν μεγαλη αντισταση αλλα δεν μας κανουν γιατι απλα δεν αφηνουν να "περασουν" πολλα αμπερ για να λιωσουν την λαμαρινα... 

οι περισσοτερες ηλεκτροποντες ειναι με μπρουτσινα ηλεκτροδια... αλλα ειχα δει και καποιο μαγκα που στην ακρη απο τα μπρουτσινα ηλεκτροδια του ειχε κολλησει τις επαφες απο μεγαλα ρελε...

----------


## Panoss

Καλά ρε παιδιά, πού βρίσκετε τους χαλασμένους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων; Μόνο εγώ δεν έχω; (εκτός και αν τους χαλάτε μόνο και μόνο για να πάρετε το μετασχηματιστή  :Biggrin: ).

----------


## kx5

> Καλά ρε παιδιά, πού βρίσκετε τους χαλασμένους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων; Μόνο εγώ δεν έχω; (εκτός και αν τους χαλάτε μόνο και μόνο για να πάρετε το μετασχηματιστή ).



Στο παζάρι θα βρεις με 10-20 ευρώ. Παραπάνω δεν αξίζει. Πας και αγοράζεις καινούριο με 35.
Έχω βρει και στα σκουπίδια  :Tongue2:  (αυτός χρησιμοποιήθηκε για tesla coil).

----------


## Panoss

Όταν λες παζάρι τι εννοείς; Στο Μοναστηράκι;

----------


## kx5

Λίγο πιο κάτω στην πλατεία Κεραμεικού. Κάθε Κυριακή πρωί.

----------


## darthtony

βρήκα και γώ ενα μετασχηματιστή από φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, και αναρωτιέμαι, τι να κάνω:
1)κανα high voltage project
2)ηλεκτροπόντα

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Εγώ παιδιά ετοιμάζομαι για *"Jacobs-Ladder"* με flyback από παλιά τηλεόραση! Θα σας ζητήσω βοήθεια μόλις βρω τον χρόνο..

----------


## FILMAN

> Εγώ παιδιά ετοιμάζομαι για *"Jacobs-Ladder"* με flyback από παλιά τηλεόραση! Θα σας ζητήσω βοήθεια μόλις βρω τον χρόνο..



Πρόσεχε μόνο μη βάλεις τα χέρια σου ανάμεσα στα σύρματα! :Tongue2:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

χαχα, ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ!

----------


## kx5

Το καλό με τον μετασχηματιστή σε high voltage εφαρμογές είναι ότι ακούς τον βόμβο από τα 50Hz  :Tt1:  ενώ πχ με flyback που δουλεύει πιο ψηλά δεν είναι η ίδια μαγεία...

----------


## SV1EDY

> καμια σχεση... αυτο που λες δεν κανει για 2 μεγαλους λογους..
> 1ον) δεν εχει την μηχανικη αντοχη για ηλεκτροποντα μια και το ανθρακας που εχει τριβεται πολυ ευκολα...
> 2ον) τα ηλεκτροδια που λες εχουν μεγαλη αντισταση αλλα δεν μας κανουν γιατι απλα δεν αφηνουν να "περασουν" πολλα αμπερ για να λιωσουν την λαμαρινα... 
> 
> οι περισσοτερες ηλεκτροποντες ειναι με μπρουτσινα ηλεκτροδια... αλλα ειχα δει και καποιο μαγκα που στην ακρη απο τα μπρουτσινα ηλεκτροδια του ειχε κολλησει τις επαφες απο μεγαλα ρελε...



Λαθος !!!
Ο Ανθρακας που εχουν ειναι ιδιαιτερα σκληρος και ανθεκτικος !!!
Τετοια ηλεκτροδια εχει και η ηλεκτροποντα στον Γερμανο που κολλαει τις μπαταριες του . 

Τα ηλεκτροδια επισης αφηνουν κανονικα το ρευμα να περασει, φαντασου οτι το βολταικο τοξο θελει περιπου 60-70 αμπερ συνεχες για να βγαζει την σωστη χρωματικη θερμοκρασια .

Επισης μην ξεχνας οτι οταν λεμε πιεση στο ηλεκτροδιο σημαινει να πιεζεται καλα για να κανει επαφη οχι να καθησεις επανω .
Εαν βαλεις μπρουτζινα - χαλκινα κλπ ηλεκτροδια μετα θα πρεπει να ξεκολλας την μπαταρια  πανω απο το ηλεκτροδιο καθε φορα.
Ομως εαν φτιαχνεις ποντα για μεγαλυτερα αντικειμενα , συμπαγης χαλκος ειναι 100% οκ αλλα η ποντα μπαταριων θελει ανθρακα .

Για ολα τα παραπανω μπορεις να δεις και την ηλεκτροποντα που εχουν σε καθε καταστημα Γερμανος .

----------


## SV1EDY

> Λαθος !!!
> Ο Ανθρακας που εχουν ειναι ιδιαιτερα σκληρος και ανθεκτικος !!!
> Τετοια ηλεκτροδια εχει και η ηλεκτροποντα στον Γερμανο που κολλαει τις μπαταριες του . 
> 
> Τα ηλεκτροδια επισης αφηνουν κανονικα το ρευμα να περασει, φαντασου οτι το βολταικο τοξο θελει περιπου 60-70 αμπερ συνεχες για να βγαζει την σωστη χρωματικη θερμοκρασια .
> 
> Επισης μην ξεχνας οτι οταν λεμε πιεση στο ηλεκτροδιο σημαινει να πιεζεται καλα για να κανει επαφη οχι να καθησεις επανω .
> Εαν βαλεις μπρουτζινα - χαλκινα κλπ ηλεκτροδια μετα θα πρεπει να ξεκολλας την μπαταρια πανω απο το ηλεκτροδιο καθε φορα.
> Ομως εαν φτιαχνεις ποντα για μεγαλυτερα αντικειμενα , συμπαγης χαλκος ειναι 100% οκ αλλα η ποντα μπαταριων θελει ανθρακα .
> ...



Συνεχιζοντας....

Μπορουμε ακομα και με μια ηλεκτροκολληση να κανουμε spot welding αρκει να εχουμε το καταλληλο εργαλειο - λαβη .
Σε αυτο το λινκ βλεπεται το εργαλειο : 
http://www.eastwood.com/spot-weld-gu...lectrodes.html

Και εδω τα ηλεκτροδια ανθρακα τα οποια ειναι καρβουνα προβολης και ο τυπος τα πουλαει σαν ειδικα ηλεκτροδια spot welding  :
http://www.eastwood.com/new-spot-wel...parent_id=1149

----------


## Nemmesis

χμμ... αυτα τα ηλεκτροδια χαλανε? τι θελω να πω... αυτα που ειχα δει εγω ειναι πιο μαλακα και απο κυρομπογιες... και ειχαν απο εξω μια πολυ λεπτη στροση χαλκου...επισης δεν εσπαναν αλλα ηταν καπως εφπλαστα οπως ακριβως ειναι η κυρομπογιες... η αληθεια παντος ειναι οτι και εγω στο μυαλο μου ειχα μεγαλες ηλεκτροποντες... αλλα αυτο που ειδα εγω ουτε για μπαταριες δεν εκανε... ο χαλκος ξερω και εγω οτι δεν κανει γιατι κολλαει και αυτος αλλα με τον μπρουτσο ειναι οπλυ καλητερα τα πραγματα..

----------


## darthtony

τελικά  ξήλωσα το δευτερεύων, και έβαλα πρόχειρα ένα 2.5μμ2 καλώδιο, το οποίο έλιωσε πολύ γρήγορα(δεν είχα μεγαλύτερο). για να κολλήσω ελάσματα, χρειάζομαι κάποιο ηλεκτρόδιο, ή να χρησιμοποιήσω δυο βίδες?

----------


## leosedf

> τελικά ξήλωσα το δευτερεύων, και έβαλα πρόχειρα ένα 2.5μμ2 καλώδιο, το οποίο έλιωσε πολύ γρήγορα(δεν είχα μεγαλύτερο). για να κολλήσω ελάσματα, χρειάζομαι κάποιο ηλεκτρόδιο, ή να χρησιμοποιήσω δυο βίδες?



 Αν δεν έχεις καλύτερα να μην βάλεις. Το λιγότερο 10mm χρειάζεται, οσο πιο χοντρό χωράει κανονικά βάζεις.

----------


## JOHNY+

και εμενα μου χαλανε οι ακρες των ηλεκτροδιων παροτι ειναι μπρουτζινα , μαλλον χρειαζεται ηλεκτροδια ανθρακα.

----------


## darthtony

τη δευτέρα θα αγοράσω κανα καλώδιο ηλεκτροκόλησης.
πάντως με αυτά τα λεπτά καλώδια που δοκιμάζω, δεν μποεί να κολλήσει, και η αμπεροτσιμπίδα δείχνει μέχρι 250-280Α(τα ζεσταίνει τα ελάσματα, αλλα δεν κολλάνε).

επίσης, υπάρχει κανα κύκλωμα οδήγησης που μπορούμε να βάλουμε?(κάτι είχα διαβάσει οτι μπορούν να μπουν ηλκετρολυτικοι 600+μF στα 220V, για να βοηθήσουν

----------


## herctrap

-------------
δεν βαζουμε ηλεκτρολυτικους στο AC

επισης βρηκα και εγω ενα μ/τ απο καυστηρα

και λιγο χοντρο καλωδιο που ειχα (δυστιχως ειναι 0,3Ω

και με 12 σπειρες εχω 2,2V

το καλωδιο ειναι "τριχωτο" δεν ξερω που το βρηκα

και επισης εχω καλαι για ηλεκτροδια

δεν εχω αμπεροτσιμπηδα 

και το πολυμετρο στα 10Aac λεει πανω απο 10 ( αντι για 2,2/0,3= 7,3A )

μπορω να κανω κατι με αυτο για μπαταριες η θελω μεγαλυτερο μ/τ?

1,5A λεει οτι τραβαει στα 220

μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω χαλκοσωληνα αντι για ηλεκτροδια?

----------


## Inferno

Πώς γίνεται αφού περνάει τόσο ρεύμα να τα ακουμπάει κάποιος με γυμνά χέρια κ να μην πεθαίνει?

----------


## herctrap

η ταση ειναι μιρκη
η αντισταση του ανθρωπου μεγαλη
οποτε παιρναει μικρο ρευμα απο τον ανθρωπο

----------


## Inferno

Για πόση τάση μιλάμε δηλαδή? Με ενδιαφέρει κ μένα αν είναι ακίνδυνο. Επίσης θα πρέπει να έχω μετασχηματιστή να μου ρίχνει την τάση του δικτύου χαμηλά ε?

----------


## agis68

Πολλές σπειρες δεν έκανες? Νομιζω γύρω στις 3-4 αρκουν....

EDIT Απευθύνομαι στον Ηρακλή!

----------


## herctrap

με 12 σπειρες εχω 2,2V

δεν ηταν και οτι πρεπει το καλωδιο

----------


## kx5

> με 12 σπειρες εχω 2,2V
> 
> δεν ηταν και οτι πρεπει το καλωδιο



12? Μάλλον είναι μικρός ο μετασχηματιστής σου.

----------

leosedf (27-06-11)

----------


## mihalas2

> με 12 σπειρες εχω 2,2V
> 
> δεν ηταν και οτι πρεπει το καλωδιο




μηπως ειναι το προτευων 380v?

----------


## herctrap

οχι 220

ειναι μ/τ απο την αναφλεξη του καυστηρα

----------


## mihalas2

με 8 σπειρες θα βγαλεις κοντα στο 1,5v     (1,464v)
βρες το χονδρυτερο μονοκλωνο καλωδιο που θα σου βγαλει τις 8 σπειρες 
(αυτο που εχεις  ειναι ψιλο)
θα παρεις 170 Α μαξιμουμ

----------


## dalai

Εφτιαξα και εγω ενα  τετοιο γκατζετακι  αλλα για το χειροποιητο πηνιο χρησιμοποιησα  καλωδιο  7 κλωνο (εχει 7 καλωδια 1,5αρια χαλκου ) απο εγκαταστασεις 220V . πρεπει να ειναι 8αρι ή 10αρι . Καταφερα να κανω 3 σποιρες και εωγαζε 2,6 βολτ. Απο Απμερε ζεστενετε πολυ και φτανει να μην μπορεις να πισεις το καλωδιο . Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την "αποδοση" του . 2 λαμακια απο φαλτσετα (ατσαλι) τα κολησε πολυ καλα , αλλα 2 λαμακια απο την λαμαρινα εωος παλιου PC  δεν καταφερα με τιποτα να τα κολησω. ΠΑιζει ρολο το μεταλο ?
Να βαλω πυκνωτες παραλληλα (εχω αρκετους ) ή εχουμε προβλημα με την πολυ γρηγορη φορτιση και εκφορτιση ή δεν θα βοηθησουν και πολυ?

----------


## JOHNY+

Βαλε ενα ανεμιστηρακι υπολογιστή να βαραει τον μετασχηματιστη με αέρα την ώρα που δουλεύει .

----------


## turist

από ups κάνει ο μετασχηματιστής?

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα

Εφτιαξα και εγω μια ηλεκτροποντα απο Μ/Τ φουρνου μικροκυματω. Σαν κατασκευη ειναι πολυ καλη. Χρησιμοποιησα χοντρο καλωδιο και εχω κανει 3 σπειρες, (και να θελα περισσοτερες δεν θα χοραγε.)
Τα καλωδια δεν ζεσταινοντε και καταφερα να το βαλω και σε ενα κουτακι απο τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη. Στις ακρες εχω βαλει μπρουτζινα πυρακια με σφαιρικες κεφαλες. Η ταση που μου δινει ειναι 2.7v.
Επειδη ομως ειναι πολυ δυνατη για να κολας tabs σε μπαταριες ηθελα να μου πειτε αν υπαρχει τροπος να μειωσω την ισχυ της. Με ενδιαφερει μονο για μπαταριες.

Ευχαριστω
Δημητρης

----------


## mihalas2

τα βολτ βγαινουν απο το ποσες σπειρες εχεις (στην δικη σου περιπτωση 3 ειπες)
τα αμπερ  βγαινουν απο το παχος του συρματος  των 3  σπειρων.

αρα υπολογισε τι θελεις να μειωσεις.

----------


## mtzag

Βρήκα και εγώ ένα τέτοιο (παρόμοιο) μετασχηματιστή απο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων .
Ποια περιελιξη ξυλωνω? την αυτη με το ψιλο σύρμα ?
Εχω και 1cm πολυκλωνο χαλκου θα κανω δουλεια ?

----------


## teo_GR

Θα το φτιάξω και εγώ.
  Για πείτε πολύκλωνο καλώδιο είναι οκ?

----------


## herctrap

> Καλησπερα
> 
> Εφτιαξα και εγω μια ηλεκτροποντα απο Μ/Τ φουρνου μικροκυματω. Σαν κατασκευη ειναι πολυ καλη. Χρησιμοποιησα χοντρο καλωδιο και εχω κανει 3 σπειρες, (και να θελα περισσοτερες δεν θα χοραγε.)
> Τα καλωδια δεν ζεσταινοντε και καταφερα να το βαλω και σε ενα κουτακι απο τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη. Στις ακρες εχω βαλει μπρουτζινα πυρακια με σφαιρικες κεφαλες. Η ταση που μου δινει ειναι 2.7v.
> Επειδη ομως ειναι πολυ δυνατη για να κολας tabs σε μπαταριες ηθελα να μου πειτε αν υπαρχει τροπος να μειωσω την ισχυ της. Με ενδιαφερει μονο για μπαταριες.
> 
> Ευχαριστω
> Δημητρης



βαλε μια διοδο στα 220 ( ποσα VA ειναι ο Μ/T )?
σε οποιο καλωδιο θες
και με οποια φορα θες

----------


## -nikos-

αν βαλεις μικρο μετασχηματιστη δεν θα κανει 
τιποτα [δωκιμασμενο]
ενω με πυκνωτες και ενα ''ελεηνο'' τροφωδοτικο =

http://www.youtube.com/user/Afrotech.../5/EoWMF3VkI6U

----------


## mtzag

Το έκανα με 2 σπείρες με πολύκλωνο 10mm.
1.4V μου βγάζει αλλα ειναι πολύ δυνατό.

Τι ηλεκτρόδια να του βάλω για κόλλημα μπαταριών ?





> βαλε μια διοδο στα 220 ( ποσα VA ειναι ο Μ/T )?
> σε οποιο καλωδιο θες
> και με οποια φορα θες



Τι δίοδο ακριβώς ?

----------


## Christos E

Αν κατάλαβα καλά χρειαζόμαστε μύτες από αρκετα σκληρό μέταλλο. Βολφράμιο (tungsten) πιστεύετε ότι κάνει? Κυκλοφορούν μύτες για darts που είναι από βολφράμιο και είναι αρκετα σκληρό μέταλλο και λόγο του ότι είναι μυτερό θα μπορούσε να κάνει για λεπτομέριες. Τι γνωρίζεται γι αυτό το μέταλλο που είναι αρκετα πιο σκληρό από τον μπρούντζο?

----------


## FILMAN

> βαλε μια διοδο στα 220 ( ποσα VA ειναι ο Μ/T )?
> σε οποιο καλωδιο θες
> και με οποια φορα θες



Ηρακλήήήήήήήήή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα
  Έκανα και εγώ προσπάθεια αλλά απέτυχα.
  Με τρεις σπείρες έχω 2,6V και καλώδιο πολύκλωνο 5 χιλιοστά χαλκό.
  Κάνω δοκιμές και δεν έχει αρκετή δύναμη ισα ισα που τα ψιλοτσιμπαει τα κομμάτια και δεν δείχνουν να κοκκινίζουν. Μήπως είναι λεπτό το καλώδιο? Αν βάλω πιο χοντρό δεν ξέρω αν θα χωρέσει 3 σπείρες.
  Κατά το ξήλωμα πλήγωσα το σύρμα στο πρωτεύων χωρίς όμως να κοπεί, υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να επηρεάζει τα αμπέρ στο πρωτεύων οπότε να μην ανεβαίνουν αρκετά στο δευτερεύων?
ponta 002.jpgponta 005.jpg

----------


## alfadex

φίλε μου δε θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι ξύλωσες το πρωτεύων! Δε νομίζω να έιναι τόσο χοντρό το πρωτεύων που φαίνεται στη φώτο

----------


## Karn4

Αυτό που φαίνεται στη φώτο είναι το πρωτεύων. Το δευτερεύων είναι πιο ψιλό και συνήθως βρίσκεται πάνω από το πρωτεύων. Άρα μάλλον το σωστό πηνίο αντικαταστήθηκε. Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι στη πιθανή ζημιά που μπορεί να έπαθε το πρωτεύων κατά την διαδικασία αφαίρεσης του δευτερευόντως πηνίου. Σε όσα βίντεο έχω δει στο διαδίκτυο αναφέρουν ότι εάν πάθει ζημιά έστω και λίγο το πρωτεύων τότε θέλει άλλαγμα. Οπότε πιστεύω ότι μάλλον αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## icman

παντως το βολφραμιο αντεχει μεχρι 1000 βαθμους +..δεν ξερω αν θα σου κανει..και καλο ειναι να σου πουν και οι υπολοιποι την γνωμη τους..εγω χρησιμοποιω ακιδες βολφραμιου σε μηχανη tig με την κοκκινη ριγα..δηλαδη για ανοξειδωτο-χαλκο-σιδερο εκτος απο αλουμινιο.υπαρχουν και για αλλα μεταλλα..+ οτι μπορεις να την τροχισεις και να φτιαξεις το παχος της μυτης σου!

----------


## mtzag

> Καλησπέρα
>   Έκανα και εγώ προσπάθεια αλλά απέτυχα.
>   Με τρεις σπείρες έχω 2,6V και καλώδιο πολύκλωνο 5 χιλιοστά χαλκό.
>   Κάνω δοκιμές και δεν έχει αρκετή δύναμη ισα ισα που τα ψιλοτσιμπαει τα κομμάτια και δεν δείχνουν να κοκκινίζουν. Μήπως είναι λεπτό το καλώδιο? Αν βάλω πιο χοντρό δεν ξέρω αν θα χωρέσει 3 σπείρες.
>   Κατά το ξήλωμα πλήγωσα το σύρμα στο πρωτεύων χωρίς όμως να κοπεί, υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να επηρεάζει τα αμπέρ στο πρωτεύων οπότε να μην ανεβαίνουν αρκετά στο δευτερεύων?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29957Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29958



και εγω το πλήγωσα σε 4 σημεία γιατί μου έφυγε το τρυπάνι (ποίο λίγο όμως απο ότι εσύ) αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μόνο αυτό το πρόβλημα σου.
Μαλλόν φταίει η διατομή του καλωδίου και οι σπείρες ποιό πολύ.
Δηλαδή επειδή έχεις πολλές σπείρες βγάζει παραπάνω τάση και λιγότερο ρεύμα και επειδή είναι μικρής διατομής ο χαλκός έχει αντίσταση ποιό μεγάλη και δεν αφήνει να περάσει πολύ ρεύμα.
Αρα βάλε χοντρό καλώδιο >10mm (κατα προτίμηση μονόκλωνο) και κάνε max 1-2 σπείρες.
Εμένα αντιθέτως το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι είναι πολύ δυνατό... ανταλλάζουμε ? :Biggrin:

----------

